

3623 kms in Ladakh on a Farm Tractor - swatkat
http://www.khagta.com/travelogue/3623kms-in-ladakh-on-a-farm-tractor

======
claudius
Some really nice picture, but what on earth are ‘kms’ supposed to be?

~~~
dalke
"kilometers". It's not an SI abbreviation, and not one I see often, but a
quick internet search find that it's not rare.

